# Sycamore drying time



## muncybob (May 2, 2011)

Got some of this in a recent CL score of mostly cherry & maple. Just split it and sure is wet! Any experience in drying time for wet/green sycamore? Was hoping to use it late autmun/early winter this year but maybe it's too wet for that soon?


----------



## fireview2788 (May 2, 2011)

I'm in no way an expert so take this for what it is worth.  Since sycamore are wet soil trees I am guessing it will take quite awhile for it to dry.  I am sure someone else will have better info.


fv


----------



## muncybob (May 2, 2011)

...that's what I'm expecting I guess. It's the first wood I've split that is actually wet to the touch.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 2, 2011)

Believe it or not, some of the wettest woods will dry faster than the drier woods. For example, cut some cottonwood or popple. The sap will run right out of it but 6 months later it can be really dry. Sycamore is a bit harder than cottonwood though and most prefer a year for drying. Some do burn it sooner though.


----------



## nrford (May 2, 2011)

I would think it would be most like Beech, in terms of drying time.


----------



## Gark (May 3, 2011)

The sycamore we got once seasoned, split and burned very much like the soft maple C/S/S  at the same time. 
In a pinch it dried OK stacked in May in an open windy place. Burned it in an old smoke dragon though. Most anything
Would burn in the Fisher


----------



## heatwise (May 5, 2011)

It dries good . I'm a fan of the large branch sections right down to the small pieces,I like how it burns but some of the large pieces never split well.


----------



## chinkapin_oak (May 5, 2011)

It is the wettest hardwood around here, but it also dries super fast. Cut/split/stack it now, put some sheet metal on top to keep the rain off, and it'll be ready by this winter.  It's a really good wood to burn - one of my favorites, but you HAVE to keep it bone dry.  Won't burn worth a darn if it's damp.  Good luck.


----------

